# How to connect generator to in-house breaker panel



## Étienne (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi

When we were buying our house, the previous owner showed us the breaker box and mentioned that he could hook up his generator to power the house during an outage. I didn't think much of it at the time as I'd never used a generator before. 

Well, after having gone a few days without power this summer, I just purchased a 7500W Champion 100463 Portable Generator (Canadian model) for my home. Now I'm trying to figure out how I can hook it up to my main power distribution box as opposed to running extension cords everywhere. 

The generator has a 120/240V 30A (L14-30R) and a 120V 30A (L5-30R) outlet in addition to plus two 120V 20A household outlets (5-20R). 

My issue is that my distribution panel has a 3-pronged 250V outlet and an 120/240V 30A (L14-30R) outlet. Therefore, it looks like I need a male-to-male cable to go from the generator to my house. 

My question then is: do such cables exist and where can I find them?

Thanks.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The previous owner "backfed" the panel. It is dangerous and illegal in many spots.


You should have a proper transfer switch or, if permitted, an interlock installed.


The cord you seek is called a "suicide cord" because the exposed pins can be hot.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah, that looks like an illegal connection... To be legal, the generator infeed breaker must be adjacent to the main breaker and an interlock must prevent both breakers from being engaged at the same time. Your panel may not have a purpose-built cover with the interlock available, but if that's the case you MAY be able to install one yourself on the existing cover after relocating the generator breaker. What is the make/model of your distribution panel? It looks like it might be an ITE200 (picture of ITE/Murray/Gould/Siemens/T&B interlock below). If so, here's a link to the kit: https://www.ebay.com/itm/ITE-200A-M...h=item43c06a93b3:g:8AEAAOxyUrZSvv5n:rk:3:pf:0

You should use a standard 30A generator cable with L14-30 twistlock connectors M/F at each end, and a proper L14-30 generator male receptacle to feed into the main panel: https://www.ebay.com/itm/30-Amp-Gen...=item214b1bfe8f:g:xR8AAOSw-nRb14Rp:rk:83:pf:0
The interlock prevents the receptacle prongs from being powered by the main service.

An alternative is a real transfer switch, either a panel type mounted adjacent to your main distribution panel, or a GenerLink installed between the meter and the meter can on the house.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

A factory cable as you mention does not exist, because it is simply extremely dangerous. When powered up the exposed end is hot. What you need for an input plug is a male plug showing so the end away from the generator is a female plug. Next you need a switch to disconnect from the outside utility so when you have power going to your input plug it cannot backfeed into outside utility lines. If this is not done you run the chance of injuring or electrocuting a utility worker working on lines in your area, along with possible lawsuits and criminal charges resulting from such injuries. Best to pay a relatively small sum now and be save and insulate yourself from such problems. I had an electrician install a double throw switch between my meter and the circuit breaker box, it is a 3 position 200 amp switch, Top is input from utility lines, middle is neutral, nothing in or out, bottom input from generator, in that position it is totally disconnected from utility lines so no chance of feedback. My electrician had the electric service folks out to disconnect lines from the powerhead so he would be safe while wiring everything . The lineman thanked us for doing it right. It's been about 14-15 years since that was done and I think I paid around $250 for the switch at the time.


----------



## Étienne (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi guys. Thanks for the feedback. I saw lots of youtube videos of guys backfeeding their generator into their dryer plug and then all the videos saying not to do that. I understand the concept of the plug being hot when plugged into an active generator. I just thought that since the previous owner out it in as he was building the house, it'd be fine. I'm also surprised the pre-purchase building inspection didn't raise this as a point. 

I'll call an electrician to see what can be done. Thanks. 
'


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Reading all this and getting curious I was thinking my electric meter had an on off switch, so I went and looked. It is now a new type so no switch there. My circuit breaker box has a master on off switch, so I guess and that's just a guess that it turns off all power coming in. Not knowing about the internal wiring in the box, I would again guess with that switch turned off if you back fed say through a dryer plug, you could power the whole house and not run the risk of injuring utility workers. You still have the problem of that double ended male extension cord which again is simply not a good idea. I still would rather be safe and have it done right.


I'm like you , I wonder why a building inspection did not see the problem.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Étienne said:


> I'll call an electrician to see what can be done.


Easily done by yourself for under $150 using the items in post #3 ...


----------

